# uuummmm, we have a slight problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a new one. I've never had that result on any of my boats.
Even if the wax had adhered to the hull while sitting during the week
the ride to the ramp is enough to shake loose before launching.
I never submerge my trailers and one hand is enough to start the hull off.
The more wax applied the easier it gets. Something weird is going on....

                                             :-?

If the carpet on the bunk has stretched or is loose,
a fold may form and act as a catch at the transom.
This ridge would act as a stop to keep the hull from moving.
Submerging the trailer would lift the hull above the bump.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

operator error? are you sure it's parafin wax? I've never had my boat stuck with it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

f.c. the wax i used is the same exact wax you guys have peddled here for a while  gulf wax, parafin wax, for candle making etc ... 

brett, the boat is pulled up on the bunks slightly passed the edge so your suggestion might be on target  that and of course my hull has a few gouges and scrapes from the oyster bars so the wax may have embedded itself in said gouges and kinda holding it from slipping off. one things for sure,,,,,, i could push it off with a little grunt before the wax and now she needs to get wet to lift the hull slightly  will see what happens tomorrow


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I also tried it its been right at a month now and so far so good I need to put it on again but it has made a huge difference.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

moseyed on out to the watering hole this morning and sure enough she's stuck to the trailer again  this of course is without any adjustments to the trailer so while i had the boat in the water i moved the winch stand back enough so that the very back of the boat will hang just slightly over the edge of the bunk to keep it from hanging up on the lip of the carpet  might have to plan an afternoon low tide run this week to see if that did the trick


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Look at the brightside.....if it is stuck to the trailer then you don't need straps to hold the boat down on the trailer when traveling.


----------



## kaioticone (Aug 1, 2010)

> Look at the brightside.....if it is stuck to the trailer then you don't need straps to hold the boat down on the trailer when traveling.


LoL


----------

